# 1995 Rapido 770 Parts required.



## busterbb (May 15, 2009)

Hi Guys, We've had our Rapido 770 (1995) on Peugeot Boxer chassis, for 2 years now and love our "Hoose on wheels" to bits.
I'm needing to source a couple of bits for it though to bring it back to former glory.
Does anyone know wher I'd be able to get one of these:
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm166/galaxybp/tap.jpg
The one we have has been knocked and is now broken half closed - not ideal!!
Also I have a wee problem with a fusebox / relax box and wondered if it was possible to replace it as a unit as it seems to be sealed. It looks like it has heated up and partially melted in the past and the connections are loose.
Pic here:
http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm166/galaxybp/fuse1.jpg

I'm in Central Scotland but if anyone can point me in the direction of a website or mail order parts, that would be great.

Thanks

Buster


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Buster, 
It is worth giving Wokingham Motorhomes a call 01189791023, ask for Paul or Martin, They have an ex Rapido technician working for them now, and he commutes from France! He lives by the factory and I think he collects parts while he is over there. Rapido are pretty good on parts for older models.
Colin


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Can highly recommend Wokingham Motorhomes. I dealt with them for the first time today to order a part by telephone. The staff were extremely polite, helpful and demonstrated excellent knowledge. The price for the part and postage was also very reasonable. Very impressive service.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Knowepark Caravans in Livingston are now Rapido dealers. May be near to you. Their phone number is 01506 411827.
They may be able to help
Alan


----------



## busterbb (May 15, 2009)

I contacted Wokingham and had a nice email from one of the girls there.
They are sourcing me a tap.

Will also nip into livingstone though as it's only 15 miles away. thanks for that.

BB


----------



## torwood (Apr 28, 2009)

busterbb said:


> Will also nip into livingstone though as it's only 15 miles away. thanks for that.
> 
> BB


Hi Can you tell me how you got on with the dealer in Livingstone - I need a part for a Rapido 9048DF and am looking for dealers?

Thanks - Robert


----------



## busterbb (May 15, 2009)

torwood said:


> busterbb said:
> 
> 
> > Will also nip into livingstone though as it's only 15 miles away. thanks for that.
> ...


To be honest Robert, I called them and they did'nt have the part for the tap, so I kinda left it at that as something else came up that has taken my attention. So still have to try to source a part.

Regards

BB


----------

